# Food Prices



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here some light reading for you, while your enjoying another turkey sandwich.

Food Prices May Surge Next Year on Chinese Demand, Oil, Rabobank Forecasts - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've also noticed that the prices of some items remain the same while the package size shrinks, ie toothpaste. Cans and bags of vegies are no longer 16oz's. Boxes of chocolates weigh less than a #.:scratch


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Sailaway? ........ specially at the dollar store, everything is now Chinese size.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the smart people who prepped a few yrs ago can make out good now as they can use their prepps save money while waiting for the sales to keep prepped and stock up more


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

High prices will make folks grumble but they won't crap their britches till the shortages really show up. Then and only then will it sink in how much trouble the country is in. Wonder how the media will handle that one. So much denial now how things are headed. :nuts:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> the smart people who prepped a few yrs ago can make out good now as they can use their prepps save money while waiting for the sales to keep prepped and stock up more


Right..I have 22 of those little canned hams...bought @ 1.75 or 2.00 and now are 2.75. Saved on luncheon meats and spams, too.
Lots of foods from 2 years ago are 50% higher...which is why I can't understand the peas, corn, and green beans by Libby's..3/$1!!!:scratch


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> High prices will make folks grumble but they won't crap their britches till the shortages really show up. Then and only then will it sink in how much trouble the country is in. Wonder how the media will handle that one. So much denial now how things are headed. :nuts:


Like this one...I've been stocking on Ramen noodles for about 2 years..usually get the 12 count bag at Aldi's when stocking there...same price most places, but DG has the shrimp flavored...anyhow..

Last time I went to Aldi's, the stack of Ramen was totally gone, but for 2 or 3 packages of 12's..first time ever I'd seen that...and the stack usually was 5 ft high. Could have been just not stocked, but like most groceries, if it's in storage, it's not getting sold and that's NOT how they run their stores.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Right..I have 22 of those little canned hams...bought @ 1.75 or 2.00 and now are 2.75. Saved on luncheon meats and spams, too.
> Lots of foods from 2 years ago are 50% higher...which is why I can't understand the peas, corn, and green beans by Libby's..3/$1!!!:scratch


Looking at how much you saved by buying the little cans of ham (we bought them too!) when they were cheaper, the next logical step is for us to go buy what we can of those Libby's peas, corn, and green beans while they're still 3/$1. I'm sure it won't be long until we're reminiscing about those prices.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My local shoprite has little clearance in the back. Every dented can is $25 no matter the name or size and they have other things near expiration. I suck up everything I can use or store. Aldi's had 2# bags of pinto beans for $1.25 or $1.30 last week. That's almost 1/2 price for beans around here. I picked up as much as I could. I would have liked to get more but Santa needs money too.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I've also noticed that the prices of some items remain the same while the package size shrinks, ie toothpaste. Cans and bags of vegies are no longer 16oz's. Boxes of chocolates weigh less than a #.:scratch


Yep. This has been going on for at least the last year to 18 months here.

And because of it I can't remember the last time I bought anything that wasn't on sale or clearanced. I can still remember when it wasn't uncommon to be able to pick up canned veggies (any kind, name brand) for 4/$1.00.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Looking at how much you saved by buying the little cans of ham (we bought them too!) when they were cheaper, the next logical step is for us to go buy what we can of those Libby's peas, corn, and green beans while they're still 3/$1. I'm sure it won't be long until we're reminiscing about those prices.


The deal is one day they're at that price..next day they're .60 at Kroger and .80 at walmart!!...and my husband went to DG(not for those canned goods, I have 12 cases) and he said the shelves didn't have any veg. canned goods on them...I don't like cold weather, but I am getting out to the $1 aisle at IGA for meds today....

For about 5 weeks now, LIbby's has been having specials, or the DG has been having these specials...and if you don't catch the exact day...forgetaboutit!!!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

In some areas of the country, you guys are very fortunate on your canned veggie prices. Even in our Walmart or Costco our prices exceed those listed.

I wonder if we've got anything here that's higher in other areas.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

As A Mom... - A Sisterhood of Mommy Patriots is actually having their members track grocery prices each week. They do have some results posted (but I do not know their rules for copying from their site). They are free to join if you are interested in their results.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> In some areas of the country, you guys are very fortunate on your canned veggie prices. Even in our Walmart or Costco our prices exceed those listed.
> 
> I wonder if we've got anything here that's higher in other areas.


SNT is right. Out here in the west we don't have those cheap stores like Aldi and Save-a-Lot. No Dollar General or Family Dollar.

Dollar Tree came to our area a year or so ago, but not everything is cheaper than the sales at the regular grocery stores like Smiths and Albertsons.

SNT, how about dairy? Here, milk is around $2.50/gallon, and I've seen people on here on the forum mention much higher prices. Real butter has been running around $2.50 also, and on sale for $2. Maybe the folks back east are paying more?

Meat seems higher here than in most parts of the country I've traveled to in the last couple years, but we don't have to buy it, thankfully.


----------



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I just purchased a gallon of milk for $3.39 at our local Piggly Wiggly,canned veggies on sale for 2/.88 Green Giant brand,Vienna Sausauges 2/1.00.Canned veggies name brand usually run .69 to .89 a can,the Vienna's about .69.The milk is store brand same price for about 6-9 months.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was in Krogers today their brand of peanut butter used to be 10 one # jars for $1.00 ea. Today they were 4 for $5.00. 6.4 oz. tubes of crest used to go on sale for a buck, now that sale size is 4oz.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Here, milk is around $2.50/gallon, and I've seen people on here on the forum mention much higher prices. Real butter has been running around $2.50 also, and on sale for $2. Maybe the folks back east are paying more?


usual prices (sales usually save 10%-20%)
milk: $1.99 gallon
butter: $1.99 pound
chicken breasts: $0.99 pound (add $0.60 if boneless/skinless) leg quarters $0.49 pound
beef roasts or cheap steak can be had for $2.29 pound 
90% lean burger $2.09 pound
I'm personally a huge fan of liver & onions and at $0.79 pound it is a real bargain


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*buy more*

Our small community incorporated we are now buying whole sale and doing group buys to leverage our buying power, it has saved us a lot of money and made it possible to buy lots more.


----------



## glendasplace (Dec 9, 2010)

well it's official we went to aldis today eggs went from .78 to 1.48, sugar 1.98 to 2.44 and potatoes 1.69 to 3.08 for 10lbs which is still ok considering the regular stores are getting 6 to 7 dollars for the same thing. Thankfully I bought several bags of potatoes, onions and celery which I dehydrated and stored. I also stocked up on flour (stored in the freezer) and sugar (vaccuum sealed in original package with oxygen absorbers) and many other things. So now I will really have to watch the sales to keep on top of everything.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> usual prices (sales usually save 10%-20%)
> milk: $1.99 gallon
> butter: $1.99 pound
> chicken breasts: $0.99 pound (add $0.60 if boneless/skinless) leg quarters $0.49 pound
> ...


Hi all,
At my local (20 miles away) grocery store today a gallon of skim milk was 3.58 and a pound of store brand butter was 2.45. DelMonte canned veggies on sale (if you can find a sale) are .79. Chicken breasts on sale usually 3.99+/- per pound. 90% lean burger is almost 4.00 per pound.

I have family in Idaho. They tell me grocery stores here are really expensive. I've noticed over the last 12-18 months its gotten much worse. I have no hope that this trend will reverse itself. 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's a sample of this weeks prices at one chain in Kansas, Arkansas, and Missouri.

G&W Foods - Home

24 oz Wheat Sandwich bread $0.79
10 lbs russet potatos $2.89
1 1/2 lbs Hiland butter $4.00 (6 sticks)
16 oz Organic Honey $0.89


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

A month ago Wal-mart and Smith's (Kroger) had 1-lb. bags of split peas for .89. I know that because I bought some after Thanksgiving.

Earlier this week when I was in town, those same stores had gone up to $1.49 for the same bags.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I am noticing a real spike in prices from last month to this month. Kinda has me worried. I am the worlds' worst at saying "Nevermind about the price, if it is something we need then it's something we need regardless." 

Now I am thinking it might do us good to eat a few meatless meals every week ... And there are definitely gonna be rabbits in my backyard come spring -- no ifs ands or buts ...


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Food prices here are skyhigh. That is why I buy local when I can. But as far as canned food, there are always sales going on. There are lately 'sales' for .99cent cans of tomato soup. But there are also .25cent cans on sale of even better stuff at another local store. Picked up 20 cans of 25.cent tomato soup for 5bucks.


----------



## redneck1861 (Nov 28, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> And there are definitely gonna be rabbits in my backyard come spring -- no ifs ands or buts ...


But if you put rabbits in your backyard, they might eat you carrots and green beans


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

Anything you by now makes good sense. Food price increases are going to be the most noticable aspect of the coming economic problems. I see some prices rise weekly. Even though food is important, everyones preps must be as well rounded as possible. What good does it do to have food, and no way to protect it? Buy some of everything, and you might have a chance to make it through.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

glendasplace said:


> well it's official we went to aldis today eggs went from .78 to 1.48, sugar 1.98 to 2.44 and potatoes 1.69 to 3.08 for 10lbs which is still ok considering the regular stores are getting 6 to 7 dollars for the same thing. Thankfully I bought several bags of potatoes, onions and celery which I dehydrated and stored. I also stocked up on flour (stored in the freezer) and sugar (vaccuum sealed in original package with oxygen absorbers) and many other things. So now I will really have to watch the sales to keep on top of everything.


Eggs were $1.39 at Aldi's today and that must have been a good price because I heard a lady call her daughter on the phone and tell her she was getting 4 dozen and asked her if she wanted any and then got 3 dozen for her. 
I have my own chickens so I can not remember the last time I bought store eggs. Vitamin D and 2% milk were both $2.29 a gallon. Butter was also $2.29 a pound.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

rhrobert said:


> Here's a sample of this weeks prices at one chain in Kansas, Arkansas, and Missouri.
> 
> G&W Foods - Home
> 
> ...


the bread & honey seem to be *great deals*... the others?... :dunno:

butter is $2/lb here, potatoes are 10 lb for $1.99, bread is all over the place price-wise, but it can be had for as little as $0.59 a loaf sometimes, honey... I think the cheapest I've seen pure honey is $1.33/lb... but that was bulk in 5 gallon pails ($80 for 60(?) pounds)


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

You're like me...let a chicken eat a quatrer's worth of feed to make a 5 cent egg. Ahh, the economics of agriculture.

:hmmm:


----------



## Klayton (Dec 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> You're like me...let a chicken eat a quatrer's worth of feed to make a 5 cent egg. Ahh, the economics of agriculture.
> 
> :hmmm:


Yes, but I can stockpile chicken feed and will have fresh eggs post SHTF... :congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And they can free range to cut done on how much feed you go through. 

Just need to keep a close eye out for those pesky predators. :gaah:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Indeed. We use the chicken tractor in the summer, but since last year was our first year we don't really have a comparison yet from summer moving the chicken tractor/buying feed to winter just buying feed. Plus it stands to reason that the ladies eat more in the Winter so that they can keep warm.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

let a chicken eat a quatrer's worth of feed to make a 5 cent egg. Ahh, the economics of agriculture.



Hey, no GMO, hormone crap..he knows what that chicken was fed that laid that egg...lots of people here have eggs...do I pay 1.50 for doz. eggs??

Darn right....I know what the owner feeds them...did I pay a ridiculous fee for a half a grass-fed beef in the freezer??? yep, I did.

:2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Believe me, I know. Like I said-we have hens and that's exactly why. That's one more instance where I know exactly what's going into my family's (especially my son's) bellies. We're raising more and more of our own food, and starting to buy a lot more organic and/or locally grown food, even if it is more expensive.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Jason said:


> Believe me, I know. Like I said-we have hens and that's exactly why. That's one more instance where I know exactly what's going into my family's (especially my son's) bellies. We're raising more and more of our own food, and starting to buy a lot more organic and/or locally grown food, even if it is more expensive.


Is "organic" really the answer. It seems to me the preprepared foods with all the inherent chemicals, additives, whatever can't be doing anyone any good. :dunno:

I'm going to start to go back to basics, fresh fruits and vegetables. Whole wheat, that sort of thing. 

Goes back to the addage store what you eat, eat what you store.


----------

